
Ask HN: Note-taking app that can attach to calendar events? - svrtknst
Does anyone know of any note-taking app that can attach the notes to a calendar event?<p>I take a lot of notes, some digital, some physical, some transient, some persistent.<p>Sometimes, I wish to take a quick note tied to an event in my (Google) calendar, such as &quot;remember to ask about...&quot;, or &quot;Bring up X, Y, Z&quot;.<p>The closest I&#x27;ve come is Todoist, which allows me to show tasks in the calendar, but I&#x27;ve yet to see something that lets me peg it to a particular event, or time.
======
Lightbody
A few years back there was Do.com which I really liked. Unfortunately it got
swallowed up by AWS and has since disappeared.

Here are some others that might do what you're asking about:

[https://www.lucidmeetings.com/](https://www.lucidmeetings.com/)
[https://meetnotes.co/](https://meetnotes.co/)
[http://www.meetingsense.com/](http://www.meetingsense.com/)
[https://ecuria.io/](https://ecuria.io/)
[https://hmm.techrsr.com/hmmhome/hmmhome/home](https://hmm.techrsr.com/hmmhome/hmmhome/home)
[https://soapboxhq.com/](https://soapboxhq.com/)
[https://www.meetin.gs/](https://www.meetin.gs/)
[https://meetingking.com/](https://meetingking.com/)
[https://lessmeeting.com/](https://lessmeeting.com/)

Some are more on target than others for your specific request, but they were
all in my notes when I was researching this market for my own startup,
[https://reclaim.ai](https://reclaim.ai).

Btw, we're close to launching a couple new capabilities that dynamically
schedule custom daily habits and tasks (w/ due dates) onto your calendar. We
don't do meeting notes like you're asking, but we're the first service I've
seen that treats task due dates as "defend my time before this date" vs "do it
on this date".

If you're interested in trying it out, just drop us a note at hello@reclaim.ai
:)

~~~
svrtknst
Interesting, will check all that out. Thanks!

------
swah
I love the Calendar interface and also would like to use it more. Google
Calendar is not awesome for this IMO.

I have an idea for a sideproject in this space...

~~~
svrtknst
I'm _this_ close to just beating a solution together, but there's so much else
to do lol

------
sogen
Noteplan: [https://noteplan.co](https://noteplan.co)

Doesn't attach, but uses a calendar view. Plus, it's text based.

------
FreezerburnV
Check out “agenda”, which advertises itself as associating notes with time.

~~~
svrtknst
Agenda seems really good, but also seems to be macOS/iOS only, which is
unfortuante for me.

